# Apologies to the Raccoon that I hit in Prospect Park



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Assuming you (a) have an internet connection and (b) follow roadbikereview, I'd like to extend my deepest apologies for running you over. Hope you survived after getting up and skulking off. What were you thinking running in front of me like that?? I was doing close to 30!! Oh, and to the guy that stopped to make sure I was still in one piece, thanks.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Did the exact same thing today to a squirrel. 32 mph going down hill and I was lucky he didn't go through the spokes. Better he got thumped than me getting thumped.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

I was on the hill as well and lucky that I didn't go down. It seems more animals are crossing the road since there are less people in the park.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I find chipmunks to be the worst in terms of darting out in front of bicycles. The other day, though, I was almost taken down by, I kid you not, a flying turkey. Missed it by about 3 feet.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I came about 5' from a deer myself this week. Saw deer #1 leap across the street from the woods. Nailed the brakes and sure enough deer #2 was right behind. If I didn't slow, I would have been t-boned.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I see deer and turkey here all the time. Once almost felt like I was drafting the deer. He just ran a little ahead of me before pulling off. Seen fox, raccoons, squirrels, a coyote, etc. Fortunately have not seen a bear yet.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

We have a lot of deer where I live, they like to lay in the ditches and they scare the crap out of me on a frequent basis late into the CX season when I have to ride a lot in the dark.

I think it was 2 years ago a rider got smoked by a deer in a race. I think it was the iceman mtb race in Traverse City, I thought it was on video but I can't find it. Someone else was hit by a deer the following spring in a gravel road race (Barry-Roubaix). Better than a bear I suppose but the riders still were real happy about it.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> I see deer and turkey here all the time. Once almost felt like I was drafting the deer. He just ran a little ahead of me before pulling off. Seen fox, raccoons, squirrels, a coyote, etc. Fortunately have not seen a bear yet.


How about turkey vultures? They usually are in a group "snacking" and don't move very quickly. Unpredictable what they will do as you pass. Nasty birds....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robnj said:


> How about turkey vultures? They usually are in a group "snacking" and don't move very quickly. Unpredictable what they will do as you pass. Nasty birds....


Not sure I would know the difference between one of them and a wild turkey, although from pics they appear smaller.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

They are smaller and much uglier. https://media.treehugger.com/assets...ulture_on_roof.jpg.400x300_q90_crop-smart.jpg
Red head and black body. Oh and they hiss at you if you get to close.
And of course they are protected, so if they like to sit on your roof as a flock and take massive dumps.... you cant do anything about it.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robnj said:


> They are smaller and much uglier. https://media.treehugger.com/assets...ulture_on_roof.jpg.400x300_q90_crop-smart.jpg
> Red head and black body. Oh and they hiss at you if you get to close.
> And of course they are protected, so if they like to sit on your roof as a flock and take massive dumps.... you cant do anything about it.


Might have seen one today in my car though. Not that wild turkeys are that friendly or pretty.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a list of animals that darted out in front of me today: 

Squirrels: 1 
Chipmunks: 2 
Idiots: 2


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Near misses and hits*

At least you didn't hit the bear cub in central park this week.

I hit a chipmunk once, actually he ran into the tire rim, knocked himself out momentarily then ran off.

Same day a dear ran across 5' in front of me and as I watched him I didn't see the second one which jumped right over my front tire almost kicked my face with the rear hove. I could smell him, that's how close.

Ahhhh Good Times, Good Times.:aureola:

Near misses and hits
Squirrels: 3
Chipmunks: 7
Idiots texting on cell phones: 47


----------

